

The Wander Postcard Project - kurtvarner
http://blog.onwander.com/

======
ddorian43
What is Wander? "click" Request an Invite or sign in to find out more about
Wander.

WTF?

~~~
tsieling
Yeah they're 'give us your email to find out what it is' model belongs in the
library of ux anti-patterns. Luckily you can put junk data in, they don't
verify the email before letting you see what it's about. And even that doesn't
tell you might.

~~~
pavel_lishin
So, I figured I'd sign up with a throwaway.

Spoiler alert: it's like instagram for places.

(I _think_. It's incredibly hard to tell, and I could be completely wrong. All
I know is that I can share some pictures as postcards, or something.)

------
jenius
Huge props to Keenan (<https://twitter.com/#!/keenancummings>) for putting
this together and curating such an excellent collection of art.

He's a great guy, one of the most talented designers I know, and deserves
every bit of success that I'm sure Wander and this blog will have.

------
starrhorne
What does the asterisk in the title refer to? That usually means there's a
footnote, but I couldn't find one. Even tried clicking on it.

I'm going to say that if a startup's blog leaves you with no idea about what
the startup does, then it's poorly designed no matter how pretty it is.

------
alecperkins
My favorite part is that they all come in iPhone or iPad wallpaper forms. No.
34 is my favorite card, and instantly became my iPad lock screen.

------
danso
The artwork is nice, but am I the only one who associates "designed", in the
context of an online presentation, as a mix of UI/UX design? This is a Tumblr
with illustrations, with an overall presentation that mimics Pinterest's
appeal. If I'm not mistaken...well, judging by the sparse text after signup...
the service appears to be a Pinterest for places

> _THE PLACES YOU’LL GO… The places you’ve been and the places you dream of —
> all the places you’re connected to and the story that tells. That’s your
> Wanderlog_

